# USB impossible à formater



## Maxime-5 (20 Janvier 2018)

*Bonjour, 
*
Je vous explique mon soucis, j'ai une clé USB acheté chez Boulanger y a maintenant un petit moment, qui étais utilisé par un peut tout le monde dans le foyer. Elle étais en FAT32, mais j'ai voulu l'utilisé sur ma TV, donc j'ai du la formater en EX-FAT, d'après les nécessité de la TV, hors il y a eu une erreur, depuis je ne peux plus rien faire de cette clé USB, elle se nomme maintenant disk2s1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 exemple même,
On m'as conseiller de passer par Windows, j'ai donc créer une partition Windows pour essayer de la formater dessus, mais rien n'y fais, et n'y connaissant rien en >Terminal, je préfère venir demander a une âme charitable de m'aidé si possible,

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Maxime
*
Ta clé attachée au Mac > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration de la clé. Et permettront de tenter une ré-initialisation.


----------



## Maxime-5 (20 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS                         15.5 GB    disk1s1

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```

Voici le résultat que cela me donne 

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Passe la commande (en copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil eraseDik jhfs+ CLE disk1
```


cette commande réinitialise la clé > avec table *GUID* > format *Apple_HFS+* > nom de volume *CLE*

=> c'est un test pour vérifier si la clé est manipulable. Poste l'affichage retourné par cette commande.


----------



## Maxime-5 (20 Janvier 2018)

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil eraseDik jhfs+ CLE disk1
diskutil: did not recognize verb "eraseDik"; type "diskutil" for a list
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Voici la réponse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Excuse mon lapsus : le verbe est *eraseDisk*. Voici la commande rectifiée :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk1
```

=> est-ce que la commande passe ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (20 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Excuse mon lapsus : le verbe est *eraseDisk*. Voici la commande rectifiée :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk1
> ...



Je fais ça une fois que je rentre
Je vous tiens au courant
Cordialement


----------



## Maxime-5 (24 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, désolé du retour tardif, mais n'étant plus a domicile je ne pouvais exécuter la commande, 

Voici le retour, avec l'erreur, 

Cordialement.

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk1
Started erase on disk1
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Error: 5: Input/output error
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Quand j'obtiens le message :

```
Input/output error
```
(erreur d'entrée / sortie)


j'abandonne en considérant que l'appareil est hors service.

Je peux néanmoins te passer encore d'autres commandes à fin de test - si tu le souhaites.


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2018)

Le dernier recours est de la formater depuis un vrai PC et si le formatage n'est pas possible, alors ta clé USB est bien HS.


----------



## Maxime-5 (25 Janvier 2018)

Quand j’essaie de la formater via la partition Windows ça me fais pareil ..
Tant pis. 
Je vous remercie quand même de l’aide apporté et le temps fourni


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

Je pense que ta clé est hors-service. Bonne pour la corbeille. 


ça arrive mais je ne saurais pas t'en préciser les raisons.


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2018)

Maxime-5 a dit:


> Quand j’essaie de la formater via la partition Windows ça me fais pareil ..


Je mentionne *depuis un vrai PC*. Il y a souvent des différences infimes pour le formatage.


----------



## Maxime-5 (26 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Je mentionne *depuis un vrai PC*. Il y a souvent des différences infimes pour le formatage.



J’essayerais ce week-end sur un ordinateur sous Windows par la suite. 
Cordialement.


----------



## Maxime-5 (31 Janvier 2018)

Je reviens vous prévenir, j’ai essayer sur plusieurs pc avec plusieurs méthode trouver par ci par là. 
Impossible , donc la clé USB est morte je suppose 
Je vous remercie quand même.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

*Maxime*



Maxime-5 a dit:


> donc la clé USB est morte je suppose



Ça en a tout l'air.

Si tu veux un petit test supplémentaire > attache ta clé au Mac > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

--> j'aurai l'identifant de disque de la clé et je pourrai te passer la commande test.


----------



## Novezan (31 Janvier 2018)

Tu peux essayer de recréer un table des partitions depuis GParted sous GNU/linux.
Si tu n'as pas de machine sous GNU/linux, tu peux essayer avec UBCD et ensuite l'utilitaire Parted Magic.
Il te faut par contre une autre clé USB pour booter directement depuis UBCD...


----------



## Maxime-5 (31 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Maxime*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Voici la réponse

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *15.5 GB    disk1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk2s2

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```

PS: Désolé j'ai le disque dur externe de brancher j'ai oublié de le débrancher


----------



## Maxime-5 (31 Janvier 2018)

Novezan a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de recréer un table des partitions depuis GParted sous GNU/linux.
> Si tu n'as pas de machine sous GNU/linux, tu peux essayer avec UBCD et ensuite l'utilitaire Parted Magic.
> Il te faut par contre une autre clé USB pour booter directement depuis UBCD...


Je vais lire tout ça tranquillement pour essayer de sauver cette dernière


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

C'est le *disk1* de *15,5 Go*. Il a sale mine effectivement : aucune table de partition inscrite sur l'en-tête du disque --> donc forcément aucune partition sur le disque.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

l'utilitaire *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) est appelé à ouvrir le disque pour lire la distribution de ses blocs

=> poste ce qui est retourné : tableau ou message d'erreur.


----------



## Maxime-5 (31 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est le *disk1* de *15,5 Go*. Il a sale mine effectivement : aucune table de partition inscrite sur l'en-tête du disque --> donc forcément aucune partition sur le disque.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...




```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
Password:
     start      size  index  contents
         0  30351360        
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Voici la réponse du terminal


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

Tiens ! *gpt* a réussi à lire le disque (où il n'y a quasi rien à lire - et forcément --> il n'y a pas de table de partition).

Tentative n°2 --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt create -f /dev/disk1
```


cette commande inscrit une table *GPT* sur l'en-tête du disque (*32* premiers blocs) avec un *backup* sur les *32* derniers

=> qu'est-ce qui est retourné --> rien ou un message d'erreur ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (1 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tiens ! *gpt* a réussi à lire le disque (où il n'y a quasi rien à lire - et forcément --> il n'y a pas de table de partition).
> 
> Tentative n°2 --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...




```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ sudo gpt create -f /dev/disk1
Password:
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Donc rien ^^' Merci de la réponse


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

Ce type de commande passe sans commentaire.

La clé toujours attachée au Mac --> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau - histoire de voir si une table de partition *GUID_partition_scheme* est affectée au disque de la clé.


----------



## Maxime-5 (1 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce type de commande passe sans commentaire.
> 
> La clé toujours attachée au Mac --> repasse un :
> 
> ...




```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk2s2

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Voici la réponse


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

Eh ! ça marche -->

```
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
```

Tu as récupéré une table de partition *GUID* (*GPT*) sur l'en-tête du disque. Évidemment > elle est vide de description de partitions pour le moment.

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


et poste le tableau des blocs retournés --> que je voie l'occupation des blocs par la table *GPT*

=> prochaine étape : recréation d'une partition *EFI* de *209 Mo*.


----------



## Maxime-5 (1 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Eh ! ça marche -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk1 (external, physical):
> ...




```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
     start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34  30351293        
  30351327        32         Sec GPT table
  30351359         1         Sec GPT header
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Voici, je pense que cela commence a être résolu ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

C'est en chemin. Le disque répond > il a une table *GPT* --> reste à lui injecter des partitions.

Allez ! commençons par une *EFI*. Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
sudo gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi -i 1 /dev/disk1
```


cette commande crée une partition de type *EFI* de *209 Mo* au rang n° *1*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > enlève directement la clé du port USB > puis ré-enfiche-la > et alors repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le nouveau tableau retourné.


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est en chemin. Le disque répond > il a une table *GPT* --> reste à lui injecter des partitions.
> 
> Allez ! commençons par une *EFI*. Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :
> 
> ...




```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ sudo gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi -i 1 /dev/disk1
Password:
/dev/disk1s1 added
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk2s2

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Voici


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Le travail est fait à moité pour la partition *EFI* -->

```
1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
```


il y a le conteneur de *type EFI* --> manque le *système de fichiers* montant un volume *EFI*.

Eh bien ! un petit coup d'injection --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk1s1
```


il y a un pseudo message d'erreur en retour de cette commande

la commande injecte un système de fichiers *MSDOS (FAT 32)* dans le conteneur de la partition *disk1s1* (format requis pour cette partition) > définissant un volume nommé *EFI*

=> comme précédemment > après la commande : tu détaches la clé > la ré-attaches au port USB > puis passes la commande informative :

```
diskutil list
```

et tu postes le nouveau tableau.


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le travail est fait à moité pour la partition *EFI* -->
> 
> ```
> 1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
> ...




```
Password:
newfs_msdos: warning: /dev/disk1s1 is not a character device
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/disk1s1: 403266 sectors in 403266 FAT32 clusters (512 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=1 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=32 hid=40 drv=0x80 bsec=409600 bspf=3151 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
newfs_msdos: /dev/disk1s1: Device not configured
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk2s2

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
je vous ai tout mis, y compris la partition ou j'ai entré la commande


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

L'image de la partition est restée la même -->

```
1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
```


pas de volume *EFI* en regard du type *EFI*

=> es-tu sûr d'avoir détaché la clé du Mac > puis de l'avoir ré-attachée > avant de passer ta commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et de poster le nouveau tableau ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'image de la partition est restée la même -->
> 
> ```
> 1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
> ...


oui oui je suis sur d'avoir détacher la clé USB, ce n'est pas normal ? Je dois refaire la manipulation?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Ça ne fait rien pour l'instant. Continuons de l'avant !

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


qui retourne le tableau de la distribution des blocs de la clé

Poste ce tableau ici.

Et précise-moi un point : tu avais un seul volume auparavant sur la clé ? - quel était son format : *Apple_HFS* ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

```
start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34         6        
        40    409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
    409640  29941687        
  30351327        32         Sec GPT table
  30351359         1         Sec GPT header
```
Voici,

oui c'étais de se format.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Alors essayons de pousser davantage nos pions > avec la création d'un autre conteneur de partition.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt add -b 409640 -s 29941680 -t hfs -i 2 /dev/disk1
```


cette commande utilise *29941680* blocs disponibles en-dessous de la partition *EFI* pour créer une partition de type *Apple_HFS* au rang *2*

Après cette commande > je te propose de re-démarrer une fois ton Mac > et ta session ré-ouverte > de repasser une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le nouveau tableau --> qu'on contemple l'état des lieux.


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         15.3 GB    disk2s2

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
iMac re-démarrer, avec toute les fenêtres de fermer, aucune de réouverte automatiquement.
Voici la réponse, Merci de l'aide


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Cette ligne --> 

```
2:                  Apple_HFS                         15.3 GB    disk2s2
```


montre qu'un 2è conteneur de partition > au type *Apple_HFS* > a bien été créé au rang *2*.

Il s'agirait de lui affecter un volume à présent --> passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -v "CLE" /dev/disk2s1
```


cette commande injecte dans la nouvelle partition un système de fichiers *HFS+* > définissant un volume intitulé *CLE*

Après cette commande --> est-ce que tu vois (par hasard) un volume *CLE* affiché sur le Bureau ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ sudo newfs_hfs -v "CLE" /dev/disk2s1
Password:
sudo newnewfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10e182000, 131072, 0): Device not configured
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
```
Voici la réponse, 
non je ne vois pas de clé apparaissante sur le bureau.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Alors détache la clé du port USB > ré-attache-la au port.

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau. Tu vois peut-être un volume *CLE* affiché à présent ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         15.3 GB    disk2s2

iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
Toujours pas de clé apparente sur le Bureau n'y dans le Finder ( on sait jamais )


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

J'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible d'inscrire un système de fichiers dans le conteneur des partitions.

Le message d'erreur qui conclut chaque fois la commande :

```
Device not configured
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
```


me laisse penser que ta clé est quand même fichue.

On a réussi à inscrire un table *GPT* > à lui faire décrire 2 partitions dans les types *EFI* et *Apple_HFS* > mais on n'arrive pas à remplir ces "coquilles vides" avec un contenu : système de fichiers déterminant un volume.

Je te propose un test --> le reformatage de la partition *disk2s2* (je conjecture l'échec). Passe la commande -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk2s2
```


poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Maxime-5 (2 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible d'inscrire un système de fichiers dans le conteneur des partitions.
> 
> Le message d'erreur qui conclut chaque fois la commande :
> 
> ...




```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk2s2
Started erase on disk2s2
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```
De ce que je lis, c'est mort? ^^' 
j'ai bien vu les 10%...20%...30%... et de la cette réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Le message d'erreur -->

```
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```


signale (d'après mon expérience) que le firmware de la clé est HS. 

Si ce n'était pas le cas > les commandes précédentes d'injection des systèmes de fichiers dans les conteneurs des partitions auraient réussi depuis lurette et il y aurait des volumes définis sur chacune.

Qu'est-ce que retourne une nouvelle commande :

```
diskutil list
```


comme tableau de la clé ?


----------



## Maxime-5 (3 Février 2018)

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            865.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                126.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:               Windows_NTFS Papa                    555.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS iMac                    444.5 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         15.3 GB    disk2s2
```

Voici.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

Tu peux toujours passer la commande :

```
diskutil verifyDisk disk2
```


si tu as une demande de confirmation > tape *y* (comme *y*es) et re-valide

cette commande vérifie la table de partition principale du disque
Et la conmmande :

```
diskutil info disk2s2
```


qui retourne un tableau d'informations sur la partition n°*2* de la clé

=> poste les 2 affichages retournés.


----------



## Maxime-5 (3 Février 2018)

Je n'ai pas eu de confirmation a faire
Voici 

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil verifyDisk disk2
Started partition map verification on disk2
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking the partition map size
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Problems were found with the partition map which might prevent booting
Error: -69766: The partition map needs to be repaired because there's a problem with the EFI system partition's file system
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil info disk2s2
   Device Identifier:        disk2s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk2

   Volume Name:             
   Mounted:                  No

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Journal:                  Unknown (not mounted)
   Owners:                   Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Disk / Partition UUID:    ED0DFEDE-0798-47B1-96D4-DE039373F826

   Disk Size:                15.3 GB (15330140160 Bytes) (exactly 29941680 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Available Space:   0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Removable
   Media Removal:            Software-Activated


iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

La vérification de la table de partition déclare qu'il y a un problème avec le système de fichiers de l'*EFI* system partition (*disk2s1*) et qu'il faudrait réparer la table. 

Ha ! ha ! désopilant --> évidemment qu'il a un problème avec le système de fichiers : c'est qu'il n'y en a pas (c'est un problème d'absence). Je ne demande que ça > de réparer la table de partition en injectant un système de fichiers *fat32* > mais je ne vois plus comment faire.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk2
```


cette commande répare la table *GPT*

=> poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Maxime-5 (4 Février 2018)

Désolé de ne pas avoir pu le faire avant, voici;

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil repairDisk disk2
Unable to repair this whole disk: A GUID Partition Table (GPT) partitioning scheme is required (-69773)
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2018)

Hé ! hé ! - dé-so-pi-lant -->


```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maxime$ diskutil repairDisk disk2
Unable to repair this whole disk: A GUID Partition Table (GPT) partitioning scheme is required
```


Impossible de réparer ce disque entier : un schéma de partition du type table de partition *GUID* (*GPT*) est requis

Or qu'est-il mentionné relativement au *disk2* de la clé dans le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* ? -->

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
```


j'abandonne.


----------



## Maxime-5 (4 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! - dé-so-pi-lant -->
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Je te remercie quand même de tout le temps que tu as consacrer a mon soucis 
Je te souhaite une bonne journée, elle auras bien vécu quand même la petite clé USB


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2018)

Maxime-5 a dit:


> elle auras bien vécu quand même la petite clé USB



Tu n'es pas obligé de la jeter > même si tu ne peux plus t'en servir.

Tu peux la garder comme objet-souvenir dans un endroit de ton choix.


----------



## Maxime-5 (4 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'es pas obligé de la jeter > même si tu ne peux plus t'en servir.
> 
> Tu peux la garder comme objet-souvenir dans un endroit de ton choix.


En guise de souvenir a mon erreur d'ignorance ^^'. Bonne idée ^^'
On peut désormais clore.


----------



## Novezan (4 Février 2018)

Maxime-5 a dit:


> En guise de souvenir a mon erreur d'ignorance ^^'. Bonne idée ^^'
> On peut désormais clore.



Pas de test avec GParted ???


----------



## Maxime-5 (5 Février 2018)

Novezan a dit:


> Pas de test avec GParted ???


Je n'ai pas essayer, il faut que je me penche sur le sujet pour avoir une partition Linux avec une clé, mais bon il me reste qu'une clé ( la bootable OS X...) Enfin je vais essayer on n'as rien sans rien ^^'


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,

j'ai suivi toute les etapes des commandes mais ya une erreur que j'ai sur la clé qui bloque le formatage je ne sais pas ou ..

Quelqu'un peux m'aider s'il vous plait ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir *Abdelhadi*.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- ta clé branchée au Mac > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque de la clé.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir, 
voila ce que le terminal a repondu a la commande c'est une cle 32g


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

alors ? t'en pense quoi, sur l'utilitaire de disque je n'arrive pas a la formater ...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande paramètre la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > nom de volume *CLE* ; puis affiche le disque de la clé

Poste l'affichage retourné. Fais un copier-coller du tableau plutôt qu'une capture > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.9 GB    disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data                         30.7 GB    disk2s2

MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
Could not find disk for disk2
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Cette mention -->

```
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
```


signifie : échec d'écrire une nouvelle table de partition sur les blocs de début du disque de la clé

Je pense que la clé est HS. D'après mon expérience > il n'y a rien à faire.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

Mais sur windows j'arrive a la formaté ....


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.9 GB    disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data                         30.7 GB    disk2s2

MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk2
Password:
     start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34    411614        
    411648  60024832      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  60436480       979        
  60437459        32         Sec GPT table
  60437491         1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk2
```


la commande supprime le descripteur de la partition n°2 dans la table *GPT* du disque de la clé

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk2
disk2s2 removed
```

Merci pour ta reponse voila le resultat


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Le descripteur a bien été supprimé. Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


et poste le tableau des blocs --> que je voie la distribution actuelle.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

voila le nouveau resultat de la commande  ''diskutil list''


```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.9 GB    disk2

MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande de mon message #67 et poste le tableau.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt show disk2
Password:
     start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34  60437458
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Parfait. On va voir à présent si on parvient à recréer 2 descripteurs de partitions.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B -i 1 disk2 ; sudo gpt show disk2
```


la commande crée un descripteur de partition dans la *GPT* tel que : rang = *1* > type = "*EFI*" (désigné par l'*UUID* de ce type) > bloc de tête = n°*40* > extension = *409600 *blocs (*209,7 Mo*) > puis elle réaffiche le tableau des blocs

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B -i 1 disk2
gpt add: disk2: error: no secondary GPT header; run recover
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt show disk2
     start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34  60437458        
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Ah oui ! --> je vois le problème. Il manque en queue de blocs --> la *GPT* secondaire (= sauvegarde de la *GPT* primaire de tête du disque).

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt recover disk2 ; sudo gpt show disk2
```


la commande instruit une reconstruction de la *GPT* secondaire d'après le modèle de la *GPT* primaire > puis réaffiche le tableau des blocs

Poste le retour.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt recover disk2
gpt recover: disk2: recovered secondary GPT table from primary
gpt recover: disk2: recovered secondary GPT header from primary

MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt show disk2
     start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34  60437458        
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Je ne vois toujours pas affichée la *GPT* secondaire en fin de distribution des blocs. Pourtant le retour de la commande de recréation était affirmatif.

Débranche ta clé > rebranche-la > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


et poste le tableau des blocs.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo got show disk2
sudo: got: command not found
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

C'était une erreur de saisie de ma part que j'ai corrigée aussitôt. Mais tu avais déjà capturé le 1er jet de la commande.

C'est la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ sudo gpt show disk2
     start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34  60437458
```

Ah ouff c'est pas grave j'ai cru que c'etait de ma faute , merci pour tout


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

On voit bien qu'il n'y a aucune table de partition secondaire en bas de distribution de blocs. Tu devrais avoir la configuration suivante -->

```
start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2        32         Pri GPT table
        34  60437458       
  60437459        32         Sec GPT table
  60437491         1         Sec GPT header
```


j'ai toujours l'impression qu'on ne peut rien faire...


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

mmm bin t'en pri si c'est a jetté , merci bcp en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

Tu peux toujours la reparamétrer avec Windows > en choisissant un format *exFAT* pour le volume.

Cela fait > rebranche-la à ton Mac > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on voie à quoi ressemble la configuration de la clé.

Note : je n'aime pas du tout ce type de message : "*Could'nt open device*" --> je sais que ça va foirer...


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (16 Mars 2019)

je n'ai pas de pc à la maison, j'essayerai de faire ça demain ... et je reviens vers toi merci bcp et bonne soirée


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (18 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,

J'espére que tu vas bien, alors je l'ai formaté en format exFAT sur windows et elle marche sous windows a merveille j'ai meme essayé de mette du contenu dessus, c'est vrai qu'elle est plutot lente en transfert. quand je l'ai mis sur mon mac, il l'a detecté mais pour ouvrir le fichier qu'il y a dessus alors qu'il ne s'agit que d'une simple photo c'est hyper lent.

voila le resultat: 


```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *30.9 GB    disk2

MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2019)

*Abdelhadi*

La commande *diskutil* ne détecte aucun paramètre sur le disque de la clé : ni table de partition > ni partition > ni volume. Je m'étonne que tu puisses t'en servir.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui liste les volumes montés en mesurant leur occupation

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (18 Mars 2019)

```
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    251G   118G   131G    48%  785900 9223372036853989907    0%   /
devfs           189k   189k     0B   100%     640                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    251G   1.1G   131G     1%       1 9223372036854775806    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2       31G   2.9M    31G     1%      90              944085    0%   /Volumes/Untitled
MBPdeAbdelhadi:~ abdelhadireda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2019)

Cette ligne -->

```
/dev/disk2       31G   2.9M    31G     1%      90              944085    0%   /Volumes/Untitled
```


montre qu'il y a bien un volume *Untitled* de *31 Go* monté. Qui correspond au *disk2*.

l'anomalie est que ce volume ne devrait pas avoir pour index *disk2* (qui est un index de disque) > mais *disk2s1* (qui est un index de tranche de disque = partition). Une seule avec une table de partition *MBR* Windows.

=> cette clé reste illisible à la commande *diskutil*. En ce qui me concerne --> je ne peux toujours rien faire.


----------



## Abdelhadi Reda (18 Mars 2019)

Pas grave  merci quand même pour le temps que tu m'as accordé, je vais la mettre de coté si une idée te traverse l'esprit n'hésite pas


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

Bonsoir Macomaniac, 

Un petit problème sur une clé USB Intenso ... Impossible d'écrire dessus. 



```
Last login: Thu Feb  4 20:21:21 on ttys001
stevens-macbook-pro:~ stevenbrood$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Steven                  69.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB                     31.0 GB    disk2s1
```

Bien à toi,


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Bonsoir *zoltan*

Voici la configuration de la clé :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB                     31.0 GB    disk2s1
```

table de partition : *MBR* (= *FDisk_partition_scheme*) > type de partition : *Windows_NTFS*. Ce type de partition peut héberger en systèmes de fichiers Windows formateurs du volume *USB* : soit un *NTFS* (volume non scriptible nativement avec Mac) > soit un *exFAT* (volume scriptible).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2s1
```

qui affiche un tableau détaillé du volume *USB*

Poste le retour => qu'on voie à quel système de fichiers on a affaire.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *zoltan*
> 
> Voici la configuration de la clé :
> 
> ...


Toujours aussi rapide ! Merci de m'aider. 

Voici ce que tu m'a demandé : 


```
stevens-macbook-pro:~ stevenbrood$ diskutil info disk2s1
   Device Identifier:        disk2s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk2

   Volume Name:              USB
   Mounted:                  No

   Partition Type:           Windows_FAT_32
   File System Personality:  MS-DOS FAT32
   Type (Bundle):            msdos
   Name (User Visible):      MS-DOS (FAT32)

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              2801BAE3-D28A-345B-89F3-15C6DD7476B4
   Partition Offset:         65536 Bytes (128 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                31.0 GB (31037784064 Bytes) (exactly 60620672 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       31.0 GB (31021006848 Bytes) (exactly 60587904 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        28.9 GB (28905439232 Bytes) (exactly 56455936 512-Byte-Units) (93.2%)
   Volume Free Space:        2.1 GB (2115567616 Bytes) (exactly 4131968 512-Byte-Units) (6.8%)
   Allocation Block Size:    16384 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No (not mounted)

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Removable
   Media Removal:            Software-Activated
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Il s'agit en fait d'un système de fichiers *FAT-32* (formant un volume a priori scriptible) > mais le volume *USB* qu'il forme n'est pas monté. Ça sent la corruption du *FAT-32*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s1
```

qui vérifie le *FAT-32*

Poste le retour.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

Voici 


```
stevens-macbook-pro:~ stevenbrood$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s1
Started file system verification on disk2s1 USB
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Error: -69673: Unable to unmount volume for repair
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

C'est marrant : le message dit que le volume n'a pas pu être démonté > or il est déjà démonté.

- as-tu des données dans le volume de la clé ? - car le mieux serait de tenter une réinitialisation (si le disque de la clé le permet).​


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est marrant : le message dit que le volume n'a pas pu être démonté > or il est déjà démonté.
> 
> - as-tu des données dans le volume de la clé ? - car le mieux serait de tenter une réinitialisation (si le disque de la clé le permet).​


Non je n'ai aucune données ! On part pour une reinitialisation sans soucis ! Je t'écoute


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

À quel usage destines-tu la clé : PC ? Mac ? PC <=> Mac ? --> pour savoir s'il faut garder la même configuration.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> À quel usage destines-tu la clé : PC ? Mac ? PC <=> Mac ? --> pour savoir s'il faut garder la même configuration.


Partons pour les deux PC & Mac


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk fat32 USB mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```

la commande efface le disque de la clé > remet une table *MBR* > un format *FAT-32* > un volume *USB* - puis affiche la configuration de la clé

Poste le retour complet de la commande => qu'on voie comment le disque de la clé réagit.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk fat32 USB mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
> ...




```
stevens-macbook-pro:~ stevenbrood$ diskutil eraseDisk fat32 USB mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB                     31.0 GB    disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Ça sent la clé USB HS. Tente la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk2s1 ; diskutil umountDisk force disk2
```

qui tente de démonter le volume puis le disque de la clé (prérequis à une réinitialisation)

Poste le retour.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça sent la clé USB HS. Tente la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil umount force disk2s1 ; diskutil umountDisk force disk2
> ...




```
stevens-macbook-pro:~ stevenbrood$ diskutil umount force disk2s1 ; diskutil umountDisk force disk2
Volume USB on disk2s1 force-unmounted
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk2 was successful
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Ça a marché. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk fat32 USB mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça a marché. Repasse la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk fat32 USB mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
> ...




```
stevens-macbook-pro:~ stevenbrood$ diskutil eraseDisk fat32 USB mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB                     31.0 GB    disk2s1
```







...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

D'accord. La clé est HS. Tu peux songer à la remplacer.


----------



## zoltanxx (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord. La clé est HS. Tu peux songer à la remplacer.


Ahah ! Je te remercie comme ça c'est clair. Merci à toi pour le temps apporté. A bientôt Macomaniac !


----------



## Malotrùu (22 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai ma clef usb préférée qui refuse de se faire formater aujourd'hui! De lecture/ecriture autorisés en EXFAT, elle était passée inopinement en lecture seulement. Donc je tente de la remettre à 0 via l'utilitaire de disque, impossible! refus de s'ouvrir.
idem via le terminal: "Error: -69877: Couldn't open device"

Un petit coup de main serai top S'il vous plait 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Bibliothèque            2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume OSX - Données           55.0 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 30.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume OSX                     11.3 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS FRUSB                   31.0 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2022)

Malotrùu a dit:


> impossible! refus de s'ouvrir.
> idem via le terminal: "Error: -69877: Couldn't open device"


Tu as lu le résultat de la réponse        #102      ?


Malotrùu a dit:


> Un petit coup de main serai top S'il vous plait


Donc, ce sera la même chose, c'est irréparable et tu peux jeter ta clé USB.


----------



## Malotrùu (22 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu le résultat de la réponse        #102      ?
> 
> Donc, ce sera la même chose, c'est irréparable et tu peux jeter ta clé USB.


Oui jai bien Lu ce résultat, mais j’ai pas eu cette fenêtre Apple qui s’est ouverte..


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2022)

Malotrùu a dit:


> Oui jai bien Lu ce résultat, mais j’ai pas eu cette fenêtre Apple qui s’est ouverte..


Peu importe, c'est le code d'erreur qu'il faut prendre en compte. Si tu ne peux plus la formater dans quelque format que ce soit, il y a bien un problème de structure irrémédiablement corrompue.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2022)

Sous réserve que les coordonnées du disque soient toujours les mêmes [->disk3] :

sudo fsck_exfat -d disk3s1


----------



## Malotrùu (23 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Peu importe, c'est le code d'erreur qu'il faut prendre en compte. Si tu ne peux plus la formater dans quelque format que ce soit, il y a bien un problème de structure irrémédiablement corrompue.


Dans le doute j'essaierai de le faire sur PC tout de même! merci


----------



## Malotrùu (23 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sous réserve que les coordonnées du disque soient toujours les mêmes [->disk3] :
> 
> sudo fsck_exfat -d disk3s1


Merci Moonwalker pour ton retour

voici ce que j'obtiens (en ayant supprimé toutes les lignes d'analyses des fichiers un par un, ca rentrai pas dans le bloc de code):


```
Password:
Opening /dev/rdisk3s1
fsck_exfat: Opened /dev/rdisk3s1 read-only
** Checking volume.
** Checking main boot region.
60628992 total sectors; 512 bytes per sector
FAT starts at sector 2048; size 8192 sectors
947168 clusters starting at sector 10240; 32768 bytes per cluster
Root directory starts at cluster 7
Read      offset = 0x000000100000  length = 0x001000
** Checking system files.
Read      offset = 0x000000528000  length = 0x008000
** Volume name is FRUSB.
Found active bitmap; first cluster 2, length 118396
** Checking upper case translation table.
Read      offset = 0x000000520000  length = 0x008000
Found upcase table; starting cluster 6, length 5836
** Checking file system hierarchy.
Directory /
Directory /.Spotlight-V100


File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/Cab.created
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/indexState
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexPostings
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexIds
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexBigDates
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexGroups
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexPositions
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexDirectory
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexCompactDirectory
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexArrays
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.shadowIndexHead
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexUpdates
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.directoryStoreFile
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.directoryStoreFile.shadow
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexHead
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexIds
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexBigDates
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexGroups
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexPostings
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexTermIds
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexPositions
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexPositionTable
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexDirectory
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexCompactDirectory
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.indexArrays
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/store.updates
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.directoryStoreFile
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/store.db
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/.store.db
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/reverseDirectoryStore
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/tmp.spotlight.state
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/store_generation
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.corespotlight
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.live
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.live_system
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.live_user
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.live_priority
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.assisted_import_pre
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.assisted_import_post
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.health_check
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.migration
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.migration_secondchance
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journalExclusion
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.scan
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/shutdown_time
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/reverseDirectoryStore.shadow
Directory /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.repair
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/Cab.modified
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journalAttr.1
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.shadowIndexGroups
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexHead
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexTermIds
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexPositionTable
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexCompactDirectory
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexDirectory
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexArrays
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.directoryStoreFile.shadow
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/live.0.shadowIndexGroups
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/0.indexHead
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/reverseStore.updates
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/tmp.spotlight.loc
Read      offset = 0x0000009c0000  length = 0x008000
Directory /.TemporaryItems/folders.501/TemporaryItems/(En enregistrement par Excel)
File      /.TemporaryItems/folders.501/TemporaryItems/._(En enregistrement par Excel)
Read      offset = 0x000000728000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000730000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x0000006d8000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x0000006b8000  length = 0x008000
File      /.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/58A4112A-12A3-4DE0-A64E-D82AB5CA88A3/journals.live_user/journal.1
Read      offset = 0x000000738000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000740000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000748000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000750000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000758000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000768000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000770000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x000000718000  length = 0x008000
Read      offset = 0x0000009f0000  length = 0x008000
File      /.TemporaryItems/folders.501/TemporaryItems/(En enregistrement par Excel)/24E59000.MACTF
File      /.TemporaryItems/folders.501/TemporaryItems/(En enregistrement par Excel)/._24E59000.MACTF
** Checking active bitmap.
Checking bitmap cluster 2
Read      offset = 0x000000500000  length = 0x008000
Checking bitmap cluster 3
Read      offset = 0x000000508000  length = 0x008000
Checking bitmap cluster 4
Read      offset = 0x000000510000  length = 0x008000
Checking bitmap cluster 5
Read      offset = 0x000000518000  length = 0x008000
0 clusters were marked used, but not referenced
0 clusters were marked used and CLUST_BAD
0 clusters were marked free, but referenced
** Rechecking main boot region.
** Rechecking alternate boot region.
** The volume FRUSB appears to be OK.
```


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2022)

La clé est donc loin d’être foutue. Tu devrais pouvoir l’effacer avec l’utilitaire de disque. Essaye de changer de schéma de partition pour GUID et le format pour Mac OS étendu.


----------



## Malotrùu (23 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La clé est donc loin d’être foutue. Tu devrais pouvoir l’effacer avec l’utilitaire de disque. Essaye de changer de schéma de partition pour GUID et le format pour Mac OS étendu.


Génial!

Ca ne marche toujours pas! Pour info, elle est verrouillée en lecture seulement, je n'arrive même pas à supprimer les fichiers dedans


----------

